# 1st Motorhome Joke on the new forum!



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

A blonde goes to a restaurant, buys a coffee and sits down to drink it. She looks on the side of her cup and finds a peel off prize. She pulls off the tab and yells, "I WON! I WON! I WON a motor home; I WON a motor home!" The waitress runs over and says, "That's impossible. The biggest prize given away was a mini van!" The blonde replies, "No. I WON A motor home, I WON a motor home!" 

By this time the manager makes his way over to the table and says, "You couldn't possibly have won a motor home because we didn't have that as a prize!" Again the blonde says, "No, no mistake, I WON a motor home, I WON a motor home!" 

The blonde hands the prize ticket to the manager and he reads, "WIN A BAGEL." :lol:


----------



## further (May 9, 2005)

Hey I posted that about six months ago.
Only joking. Great to have the site back


----------

